# Onkyo TX-NR828 Operational Problem



## Reysan (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 7yrs old Onkyo NR828 receiver. Lately, I experienced that I cannot turn it ON manually (directly from the Power Switch of the receiver) and from the Remote Controller. Fortunately, I have the Remote 3 APP and the receiver was set on Network Standby mode so, I can control the receiver through the APP. But, even when the receiver is ON and operational using the APP, I still cannot control it manually and through the remote controller. I have tried power cycling, unplugging the receiver for several hours and resetting the Remote Controller to no avail. But, sometimes after some disconnections and reconnections of HDMI cables, network cables, it returns back to normal, i.e., can be controlled both manually and remotely and so with the Remote 3 APP. But for a few days now, it's back to being abnormal as described above and it hasn't return to normalcy yet even I tried unplugging and re-plugging power cable, HDMI cables and network cable. During my first experience of this problem, I talked to several Onkyo service centers (HK, Phils and USA) via email and they don't have anything to offer except telling me to bring the unit to their service center. I didn't bring it to service center yet since from that time, I have experienced that it came back to normal and even tried resetting the received. But then again, the problem came back and I haven't seen it yet back to normal again.

I have Sony Bravia and a Projector connected to ARC HDMI of the receiver (using a HDMI splitter) but, did not turn ON ARC function in both Bravia and receiver. I have a Philips Bluray player and Apple TV connected to BDV HDMI of receiver (also using HDMI splitter). These were my set up ever since and everything was normal. I only noticed the problem last month/Aug. My receiver is connected wired to my network along with the Bravia TV, Projector and Bluray player to a network switch from my TPLink Mesh.

For now, I can still enjoy the features and good sound of my Onkyo Receiver using Onkyo's Remote 3 APP but, I still wish to bring back those days where I can control the receiver either manually or using the remote controller.

I'm posting this hoping that there maybe someone out there that experienced and successfully solved this problem

Rey


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's an odd problem; typically digital issues are consistent - something either works or it doesn't - rarely will you find a digital failure that comes and goes. Unless it's heat related, that I've seen.

Although Onkyo's support replying "bring it to a service center" might sound cliche it's likely the best option given the circumstances. Generally speaking once something starts to have intermittent problems it doesn't go away, it almost always continues to get worse until there's a hard failure. You may have to consider the repair option. If that's not feasible then it might be worthwhile to explore what new products are available.


----------



## Reysan (Sep 11, 2020)

@theJman, thanks for your comments. For several days now, I haven't experienced the unit going back t normal yet (can be manually or remotely operated by controller). I continue to use Remote3 APP. One strange issue I noticed is that my remote control for projector is also exhibiting a similar problem. I can't use the remote to turn on and control the projector. I need to unplug and re-plug the projector before I can use again the remote controller. With this, I went back to my Onkyo and changed the remote codes from 1 to 3 but, still no effect on both my Onkyo receiver and projector. I thought the signals were interfering with each other.

Bringing to Onkyo service center is really not an option for me here in the Philippines. Firstly, there is no real Onkyo service center. Its just an appliance store that claimed they are authorized by Onkyo. Honestly, I don't trust them.

Whew!

Thanks,
Rey


----------

